# Documents - how long to keep



## birdy (31 Dec 2010)

Am doing a clear out at the moment, and wondering how long do I need to hold on to documents for, I persume its ok to shred bills, bank statements etc. Buts its things like P60s I am wondering about, the letter you get stating how much tax you will be paying etc. How long do I need to hold these for.


----------



## pudds (31 Dec 2010)

P60's and tax credit cert once you have the current year ones then I wouldn't worry about old ones.

Receipts for anything are always worth hanging onto for a few years...maybe 6 in some cases.


----------



## Towger (1 Jan 2011)

P60s should be kept until you start to draw your pension, as they show a record of your insurable weeks etc.


----------



## Gondola (1 Jan 2011)

I would agree with Towger. There is even a note on your P60 that says something like 'this is a valuable document and should be archived'. 

In addition, when I applied for mortgage - years ago - I was asked to provide P60's for 5/6 years back.

There could be other bank/credit scenarios where you need your past P60's.


----------



## pudds (1 Jan 2011)

Gondola said:


> I would agree with Towger. There is even a note on your P60 that says something like 'this is a valuable document and should be archived'.
> 
> In addition, when I applied for mortgage - years ago - I was asked to provide P60's for 5/6 years back.
> 
> There could be *other* bank/credit *scenarios* where you need your past P60's.



Fair enough, I've being bining these every year once I had the lastest version. 

If you did require older ones would Revenue/ welfare not be obliged to provide certified copies in cases like that. 

Either way keeping your own for a few years is a good point.


----------



## birdy (5 Jan 2011)

Many thanks for your replies, will hang onto the P60s so.


----------



## Black Sheep (8 Jan 2011)

Not only should you keep those P60s until pension time you should check them carefully every year.  Most people give a quick look at the gross pay and the tax payable and file it away or loose it.  It is vital to also check your PRSI details, number of insurable weeks etc.

A pension or other SW payment will be refused if you are just 1 contribution below the required amount. Occasionally holiday pay is allocated 1 contribution not the required 2


----------



## angela391 (13 Jan 2011)

you can throw out thos old tax cert's. Gotta renew it from time to time so no worries if it is outdated already.


----------



## Berni (13 Jan 2011)

pudds said:


> If you did require older ones would Revenue/ welfare not be obliged to provide certified copies in cases like that.


The problem with that theory is that it may be SW or Revenue that you are trying to prove your contribution history to!
If there was a problem with your employer notifying the correct details, then you may need the P60 to prove what you believe to be the correct values.


----------



## Crugers (13 Jan 2011)

angela391 said:


> ...you can throw out thos old tax cert's...


 
You should never 'throw out' documents like tax cert etc... You should destroy them by shredding or some other effective means...


----------

